# Γενικά > Ανακοινώσεις >  Ευχές για καλά χριστούγεννα apo to moderator team

## racer

Το moderator team αποφάσισε επέκταση του ban στον χρηστη nickpanGR μέχρι τις 24/12 λόγω δημοσίευσης με υβριστικό περιεχόμενο από εναλλακτικό λογαριασμό.

Το moderator team επιθυμεί να ευχηθεί καλά χριστούγεννα στον χρηστη όπως επίσης αναμένει παραδοσιακά άσματα από αυτόν (κάλαντα κλπ) στις 24/12 που θα αρθεί το ban.

Ενημερώνουμε ότι ιδια ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ ποινή θα δεχτούνε και οι χρηστες senius, papashark στην ΠΑΡΑΜΙΚΡΉ συνεχεια του μη-εποικοδομητικού διαλογου/προσωπικής προβολής/αντιπαράθεσης και τα λοιπά ενοχλητικά φαινόμενα των τελευταίων ημερών. Επίσης θα υπάρξουνε αυστηρές ποινές σε οποιον άλλον παρουσιάσει παρόμοια συμπεριφορά.

Θυμίζουμε ότι το forum έχει και άλλους χρηστες και ότι το χειρότερο κακό στο δίκτυο το κάνουνε τα τεραστια thread προσωπικής αντιπαράθεσης που δεν οδηγούνε πουθενά.


Εκ τις ομάδας συντονιστών

----------

